# Tender marker lights



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

The locomotives in question are:

- 290 Pacific

- 21099 Pacific (same as above but later)

- 312 K-5 Pacific "Pennsylvania" on tender

What color are the marker lights or were they ever colored at all?

All the sources I've checked make no reference to colors other than stating that the tenders have the markers.

If they were colored originally then what should they be?

Thanks for your help. S.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think that they were / are red and green glass pieces. Have seen them on ebay and some of the AF dealers.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone who knows better than I can confirm, but I believe the markers were only painted when original, but as you mentioned the parts dealers have the colored jewels. 

I have done one of my 312's with red in the tender and green in the front of the locomotive. I have also put the red ones in one of my 293 tenders which is basically the same as your 290.

I think they add a little color!!

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On the 290, no marker lights.... On the 312, green on the boiler, red on the back of the tender.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That's what I've found too Flyernut. I also have a Northern that appears to have a spot for jewels located in the front of the boiler, but I was told they were only to be painted green -- no jewels. That surprised me as it is literally the pride of the Gilbert family of steamers. Apparently only the PRR K-5's get the jewels.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That's what I've found too Flyernut. I also have a Northern that appears to have a spot for jewels located in the front of the boiler, but I was told they were only to be painted green -- no jewels. That surprised me as it is literally the pride of the Gilbert family of steamers. Apparently only the PRR K-5's get the jewels.


You're right. In fact, even on the K-5's, the posts that hold the jewels are painted the appropriate color, with no jewels. None of my 312's have jewels, and the ones that I bought won't fit because of the "point" on the back of the jewel.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I thought that originally they were painted but since I was not the original owner of them I couldn't say.

The 290 was listed because it has the tender w/ coal pusher and markers. When I obtained the K-5 some years ago jewels were mounted in the tender markers but green in color (which did not make any sense to me at the time).

I did at one time have the 20545 Pathfinder set when new (which somehow disappeared) that included the 21139. There was no marker paint on the engine and the tender never had markers.

Now the project is to re-inventory everything to see what is missing.

Thanks again. S


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sagas said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> I thought that originally they were painted but since I was not the original owner of them I couldn't say.
> 
> ...


The 290 doesn't have a coal pusher on the tender. It should be a tin tender.. The 293 does have a coal pusher on it's bakelite tender.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, it should however it came to me that way. I did have a tin tender around and if I find it will put it to rights.

Regards, S


----------

